# Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?



## Fish&Chips (23. April 2014)

Hallo zusammen.

 Ich überlege mit meinem Boot (4,8m; 25PS) um Fehmarn (oder vor der Küste Festland) zu angeln, wenn es das Wetter zulassen sollte. 
 Dabei kam bei mir die Frage auf, ob man das aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen lieber zu zweit machen sollte oder seht ihr da kein Problem drin alleine zu fahren? 
 Wie (und evtl. auch wo) bekomme ich mein Boot dort alleine am besten zu Wasser? 
 Zumal es meine Premiere wäre ... Frauchen hat mir frei gegeben.
 Danke für eure/eine Meinung zum Thema#h


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen.
> 
> Ich überlege mit meinem Boot (4,8m; 25PS) um Fehmarn (oder vor der Küste Festland) zu angeln, wenn es das Wetter zulassen sollte.
> Dabei kam bei mir die Frage auf,* ob man das aus sicherheitstechnischen Gründen lieber zu zweit machen sollte* oder seht ihr da kein Problem drin alleine zu fahren?
> ...


 

 Wenn man sich die Frage schon selbst stellt, dann.......


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Hallo Du,

Aus sicherheitsgründen; Ja. Also wenn du viel angelst, ist es sinnig mit einer Person zu fahren. Wenn dir der Motor verreckt, hilft dir die zweite Person auch nicht. Wenn du jedoch an Bord stirbst, dich verletzt, kann die zweite Person immernoch den Kahn nach Hause steuern. Es gibt also Vor- und Nachteile!

Ich fahre häufig allein, dann hab ich Platz in der Plicht, und wenn was ist, ruf ich im Hafen an, oder die 2424....

Slippen kannst du mit dem Boot sicher oben in Puttgarden an der freien kostenlosen slippe direkt an der Fähre.

Bis denn,

VG TIM


----------



## Fish&Chips (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Frage schon selbst stellt, dann.......



Wäre es nicht fahrlässig/leichtsinnig, sich nicht Gedanken darüber zu machen??? 



Ørred_TeamBaltic schrieb:


> Hallo Du,
> 
> Aus sicherheitsgründen; Ja. Also wenn du viel angelst, ist es sinnig mit einer Person zu fahren. Wenn dir der Motor verreckt, hilft dir die zweite Person auch nicht. Wenn du jedoch an Bord stirbst, dich verletzt, kann die zweite Person immernoch den Kahn nach Hause steuern. Es gibt also Vor- und Nachteile!
> 
> ...



Genau deswegen die Gedanken. Gegen Motorschaden kann man auch zu zweit nicht viel machen. Aber bei allem anderen hilft eine zweite Person bestimmt.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Genau deswegen die Gedanken. Gegen Motorschaden kann man auch zu zweit nicht viel machen. Aber bei allem anderen hilft eine zweite Person bestimmt.



gute antwort auf deine frage...


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Wäre es nicht fahrlässig/leichtsinnig, sich nicht Gedanken darüber zu machen???




Doch es ist fahrlässig sich darüber keine Gedanken zu machen. Aber die Verantwortung kann einem niemand abnehmen.
 Deshalb halte ich diese Frage für absolut überflüssig.



 ]


----------



## Fish&Chips (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Doch es ist fahrlässig sich darüber keine Gedanken zu machen. Aber die Verantwortung kann einem niemand abnehmen.
> Deshalb halte ich diese Frage für absolut überflüssig.
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso überflüssig? Und von der Verantwortung (wem gegenüber? Mir?) hatte ich auch nichts geschrieben. 
 Ging mir um Sicherheit und ob es im Meer besser ist zu zweit zu fahren oder ob es kein Problem ist alleine unterwegs zu sein...


----------



## Fish&Chips (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Jose schrieb:


> gute antwort auf deine frage...



Tja, leider ist aber zu dem Zeitpunkt kein zweite Person zur Verfügung...und nun? Nicht fahren? Oder trotzdem fahren?


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Wieso überflüssig? Und von der Verantwortung (wem gegenüber? Mir?) hatte ich auch nichts geschrieben.
> Ging mir um Sicherheit und ob es im Meer besser ist zu zweit zu fahren oder ob es kein Problem ist alleine unterwegs zu sein...


 

 Tut mir leid, aber wer diese Frage nicht selbst beantworten kann, der sollte lieber mit dem Hintern an Land bleiben.


----------



## Jose (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



Fish&Chips schrieb:


> Tja, leider ist aber zu dem Zeitpunkt kein zweite Person zur Verfügung...und nun? Nicht fahren? Oder trotzdem fahren?



ernsthaft, sind schon schiffe mit zig leuten abgesoffen.

meer ist, wie das sprichwort schon sagt, immer riskant: "das meer gibt, das meer nimmt".

...und, sterben werden wir alle, so oder so.
was willst du also von den kollegen wissen, was die kollegen auch nur tiefstgründig platt beantworten können?

klar, haste ja selbst gesagt, nicht allein ist man nicht allein, ich sag, auch zu vielen kanns abwärts gehen, was denn nun?

die frage musst du dir selber stellen: hast den kram im griff? kennst du meer? hast du zutrauen zu dir? usw. usw.


aus deiner frage entnehme ich aber eine ziemliche unsicherheit, also bleib an land und..., ach, es gibt so viele vergnügungen alleine.


nebenbei, so wie dein post klingt, würde ich mit dir nicht rausfahren wollen...

[nachtrag zur klarstellung: als landratte mit dir als kapitän würde ich das nicht wollen, wär ich etwas nervös)


----------



## Torsk_SH (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Suche Dir doch einfach einen Mitfahrer über das Forum,
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154

am besten einen der schon öfters mal mit einem Kleinboot auf 
See war und sich mit der Materie auskennt.


----------



## Ørred_TeamBaltic (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Um dieser Irsinnigen Diskussion hier mal ein Ende zu setzen. Ich bin am Sonntag auch draussen, fahre ab Neustadt. Wenn was ist, rufst du an, oder stellst dich aufs Boot und machst mit  den Armen ein "Y", das steht für YES, I NEED HELP. Notfalls gibts noch die Retter. Solange du in der Bucht bleibst, und NICHT hoch nach Fehmarn fährst, ist es relativ (nicht falsch verstehen) sicher, wenn es bei der Vorhersage bis 2 Bft bleibt.

Bitte nimm das hier nicht als Freifahrtsschein, und sei trotzdem Vorsichtig. Kurzwahl 2424 im Handy speichern, falls du sie schnell benötigst. GPS mitnehmen, um notfalls die Position mitteilen zu können!

Und sage hinterher bitte auch nicht, Tim hat aber gesagt. Es ist weiterhin deine Verantwortung. Ich würde dir empfehlen, wenn du allein fährst, was du ja zu tun scheinst, klein in der Lübecker/Neustädter Bucht anzufangen. Du könntest auch in Bliesdorf slippen, und zum Pilken nach Pelzerhaken fahren. An manchen Tagen habe ich da mehr gehabt, als die Kumpels auf dem Riff zusammen. Ist aber auch viel Kinderstube dabei. Aber weinig kontakt an der Rute ist ja besser, als gar keiner!

VG TIM


----------



## j.Breithardt (23. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



			
				Ørred_TeamBaltic;4114387[COLOR=red schrieb:
			
		

> *]Um dieser Irsinnigen Diskussion hier mal ein Ende zu setzen.*[/COLOR] Ich bin am Sonntag auch draussen, fahre ab Neustadt. Wenn was ist, rufst du an, oder stellst dich aufs Boot und machst mit den Armen ein "Y", das steht für YES, I NEED HELP. Notfalls gibts noch die Retter. Solange du in der Bucht bleibst, und NICHT hoch nach Fehmarn fährst, ist es relativ (nicht falsch verstehen) sicher, wenn es bei der Vorhersage bis 2 Bft bleibt.
> 
> Bitte nimm das hier nicht als Freifahrtsschein, und sei trotzdem Vorsichtig. Kurzwahl 2424 im Handy speichern, falls du sie schnell benötigst. GPS mitnehmen, um notfalls die Position mitteilen zu können!
> 
> ...


 

 Vielen Dank Jungboardie, dass Du uns als Irrsinnig bezeichnest. 
 Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß hier. |gr:


----------



## anzip (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Ich werd das dieses Jahr auch machen und meinen "Sicheren Bodden" verlassen.
Mein Boot ist noch etwas kleiner. 4,40m + 20PS. Für diesen Zweck kommt noch eine zweite Außenborderhalterung dran. Habe noch einen 3PS im Keller und der kommt mit. 6kg Anker mit Kettenvorlauf und 50m Leine. Telefon, GPS, Nebelhorn, angelegte Schwimmweste und los!


----------



## Don-Machmut (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



anzip schrieb:


> Ich werd das dieses Jahr auch machen und meinen "Sicheren Bodden" verlassen.
> Mein Boot ist noch etwas kleiner. 4,40m + 20PS. Für diesen Zweck kommt noch eine zweite Außenborderhalterung dran. Habe noch einen 3PS im Keller und der kommt mit. 6kg Anker mit Kettenvorlauf und 50m Leine. Telefon, GPS, Nebelhorn, angelegte Schwimmweste und los!



|good:#y 

so mache ich es auch


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Natürlich ist es kein Problem alleine raus zu fahren, wenns das Wetter zulässt, Boot und Motor in Ordnung sind, man nicht zu weit durch die Gegend gondelt (Sichtweite Ufer...) und man sicherheitsmäßig entsprechend ausgerüstet ist (Handy/Funk, GPS etc.).

Bist Du unsicher, ist Torsks Tipp ein guter, um anzufangen/reinzukommen:


Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Suche Dir doch einfach einen Mitfahrer über das Forum,
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/forumdisplay.php?f=154
> 
> am besten einen der schon öfters mal mit einem Kleinboot auf
> See war und sich mit der Materie auskennt.



Ein 4,8m Boot mit 25 PS ist allemal sowohl sicherer wie auch komfortabler als jedes Bellyboat oder Kayak..


----------



## HD4ever (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

fahre auch öfter allein und habe kein mulmiges Gefühl dabei.
Hab soweit alles an Signal-,und Rettungsmitteln dabei wie es passend für so ein 5m Boot ist für den Fall der Fälle...
allerdings kenn ich mein Boot und die Gegebenheiten ja nun auch schon paar Jahre 
wenn das Wetter gut ist würde ich mir da nicht so viel Sorgen machen


----------



## AAlfänger (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



> Vielen Dank Jungboardie, dass Du uns als Irrsinnig bezeichnest.
> Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß hier. |gr:


Obwohl mir im Moment nicht nach Spaßen zu Mute ist, Ablenkung muß sein: Jürgen, ist dir eine Laus über die Leber gelaufen oder warum regst du dich jetzt auf?:q
Aber Spaß Beiseite, jeder der ein Boot mietet oder mit einem Boot rausfährt ist als Bootsführer verpflichtet, sich über alle sicherheitsrelevanten Sachen sprich Anker,Treibstoff, Rettungsmittel zu überzeugen!!!!!!!!
In einem anderen Board hat einer vor einem Bootsverleiher an der Schlei gewarnt, weil er ohne Sprit irgendwann liegen geblieben ist und der Verleiher nicht mit Reservekraftstoff hergekommen ist! Was soll man dazu noch sagen? Ich bin mit meinen Kollegen schon von der Insel Als auf Dorschangeln gewesen aber das erste war, das ich als Mieter vom einwandfreien Zustand des Bootes überzeugt habe. Und ohne Reklame zu machen, seriöse Bootsvermieter wie WRS machen eine Aussfahrt zu einem Erlebniss, das mann jederzeit wiederholen möchte!

Gruß AAlfänger


----------



## Fxndlxng (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Vielen Dank Jungboardie, dass Du uns als Irrsinnig bezeichnest.
> Wünsche Dir noch viel Spaß hier. |gr:



Wo ist denn hier jemand als irrsinnig bezeichnet worden? Oder müssen wir für "Altboardis" den Schriftgrad erhöhen?

Die Diskussion hier ist so überflüssig wie ein Kropf und wird unter Garantie ohne Ergebnis bleiben. Mehr wurde auch nicht zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## pilker 11 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Hi,
Wenn Du in Bliesdorf slippst,brauchst gar nicht bis Pelzerhaken fahren.
300-400m raus und dann vor der eisentreppe,die richtung Brodau ist,Gummifisch ran und dann mit ganz wenigen Pilkbewegungen.
Dann kriegst erstmal gefühl fürs Handling vom Boot und alles weitere.
Bin am Sonntag vielleicht auch dort mit Schlauchi|wavey:
So long......


----------



## Fish&Chips (24. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Ich danke euch für die verschiedenen und zum Teil hilfreichen Ansichten und Meinungen. 
 Abhängig von der Wetterlage, werde ich dann kurzfristig in mich gehen und eine entsprechende Entscheidung treffen.


----------



## HD4ever (25. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Haupsache du hast soweit alles dabei !
gibt ja immer Spezialisten über die man im Fall der Fälle nur den Kopf schüttel kann.....zB im Nebel verfahren und nicht mal für 5 EUR nen Kompaß aufm Boot o.ä. 
Handy mit DGzRS Nummer, genug Sprit , Schwimmwesten, was an Signalmitteln (Nico Signalgeber zB) 
und ich finde ganz wichtig - ausreichend grosser Treibanker !!!
falls mal der Motor seinen Dienst quittiert hält der den Rumpf in die Welle und man reitet die Wellen ab als die immer quer zu haben..


----------



## Daphnien (25. April 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Moin.

 Ich persönlich gehe nie allein aufs Wasser, ich brauche jemanden, dem ich für alles die Schuld gebe, den ich voll labern kann, der bei Problemen auch mal Rat weiss, der seinen Daumen drauf hält, mir mein Wasser reicht, mein Ei pellt und im richtigen Notfall auch als Konserve dient - nein nur Spass oder |kopfkrat. Allein angeln war noch nie mein Ding, ich brauche auch das Gespräch und den Rat und im Ernstfall Hilfe. Wenn ich in den Bach falle bin ich froh wenn da noch jemand ist.


----------



## Fischfrea (27. Mai 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Ich fahre schon seit Jahren immer alleine raus und finde es entspannend. Jetzt gerade wieder von Fehmarn zurück und mit eiem 4,80 m Boot einmal um die gesamte Insel rum. Täglich morgens in Burgtiefe geslipt und abends zwischen 20 und 21 h ausgeslippt. Im Schnitt immer 12 Std auf See. Wichtigsten Nofall Utensilien und vollen 20 l Reserve Kanister an Bord. Der Fangerfolg spricht für sich in 8 Tagen 170 kg Fisch. Hatte hier auch zuvor Mitfahrgelegenheit angeboten jedoch keine Resonanz. Soll ich dann darauf verzichten oder lieber entspannt alleine fahren?
Ich meine das sollte jeder für sich entscheiden.
Petri
Fred


----------



## peiner freak (9. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

moin ich bin ca. alle zwei wochen auf der ostsee und das zu 99% alleine 
ich finde das es auf kleinbooten alleine sicherer ist
weil : keiner das boot zum wackeln bringt ausser ich, kein aneinander schupsen, mehr platz, weniger hecktig und vorallem diese herliche ruhe keiner blubbert ein voll und somit viel konzentrieter was  welle wind und biss angeht
SoLong Peiner


----------



## elbetaler (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Hallo Peiner, das ist ja schade. Hast du denn schon solche grenzwertigen Mitfahrer gehabt?
 Ich fahre auch allein u.U. raus, empfinde aber den zweiten Mann/Frau eher als Bereicherung und willkommen. Und neben angenehmen Gesprächen und Fachsimpelei geht das Auf- und Abrüsten viel schneller und entspannter. Ganz zu schweigen von der Kostenbeteiligung.


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Fxndlxng (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Alleine mit dem Boot raus oder besser nicht?*

Ich kann mich da Elbetaler nur anschließen. Ein erfahrener Mitfahrer ist eine echte Bereicherung und erhöht die Sicherheit erheblich. Trotz aller Vorsichtsmaßnahmen bleibt immer ein Restrisiko, und das fällt bei Alleinfahrten mit Sicherheit höher aus. Ich fahre auch gelegentlich alleine und genieße es auch sehr aber ich habe mich noch nie an fähigen Mitfahrern gestört. Allerdings habe ich auch kein "Kippelproblem" bei mir an Bord. 

Grüße!


----------

